# SNOW forecasted for wednesday night sept 30



## tylerjames (Sep 29, 2009)

first snow


----------



## Zand (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep... we got it in the forecast here. Will be nice to see flakes if it verifies.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 30, 2009)

Snow showers predicted here after midnite tonitie


----------



## sLoPeS (Sep 30, 2009)

im doing my snow dance.  might have to take a hike tomorrow morning...


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Zand (Sep 30, 2009)

Pics of what, the weather forecast?


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


>





Zand said:


> Pics of what, the weather forecast?



Works for me!






Woohoo!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm gettin ahead of my self.... need pics of the snow if the forecast is right!


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 30, 2009)

Not the east but I believe the Wasatch have Winter Storm Warnings today.  Its coming

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Glenn (Sep 30, 2009)

Damnit! Just r__n for southern VT the rest of this week and into the weekend.


----------



## billski (Sep 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!



Sight for sore eyes.  Life is good.    Just not enough!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, I didn't think I could get that excited about seeing a picture of a forecast!  The red circles really did it for me! :beer:

Now we just need some pictures of the real thing when it falls!


----------



## Zand (Sep 30, 2009)

News at noon just showed that it's snowing up on Mansfield. I'll seriously go hike Burke this afternoon if I see any signs of white up there.


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 30, 2009)

The higher summits forecast for vermont and northern new york...

.today...summits obscured in clouds. Periods of rain
showers...mixing with snow by late this afternoon. Highs in the
mid 30s. Northwest winds 15 to 25 mph.
.tonight...summits obscured in clouds. Periods of snow showers.
Lows in the mid 20s. Northwest winds 20 to 25 mph.
.thursday...summits obscured in clouds. Periods of snow or rain
showers. Highs in the lower 30s. West winds 15 to 25 mph...decreasing
to 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 30, 2009)

You guys are funny. That is a lot of excitement for less than half an inch on the summits :lol: Make another post when it becomes skiable


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> You guys are funny. That is a lot of excitement for less than half an inch on the summits :lol: Make another post when it becomes skiable



It's a start, and it's still a lot more than we have down here.


----------



## KingM (Sep 30, 2009)

For those of us who have to make a living up here, it would be nice if it waited another two weeks until Columbus Day weekend was over.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That picture confirms one thing for sure Greg.

TIME TO TURN TO FORUMS BLUE!!!!!


----------



## billski (Sep 30, 2009)

tcharron said:


> That picture confirms one thing for sure Greg.
> 
> TIME TO TURN TO FORUMS BLUE!!!!!


 
Well, Greg has a sensible rationale for when to change it. This conversation is highly irrational. I gave up campaigning for change and just permanently configured my AZ to all blue all the time!   The Pisten-Bulley scale model stands guard on my desk at home.  

p.s., I have three snowmen figurines keeping guard at my office. I keep them up all year, with the MRG sticker nearby.


----------



## billski (Sep 30, 2009)

OK Boys and Girls, a little Eye Candy for you.  This is tonight:


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 30, 2009)

billski said:


> OK Boys and Girls, a little Eye Candy for you.  This is tonight:


Awesome.  I'm smiling. Bring it!


----------



## Zand (Sep 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Awesome.  I'm smiling. Bring it!



I'd be willing to bet less than 10% of that is actually hitting the ground at all. Most of it is feedback.


----------



## Zand (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's what's up:

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USNY0124&enlarge=true&animate=true


----------



## billski (Sep 30, 2009)

Zand said:


> Here's what's up:
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USNY0124&enlarge=true&animate=true


 

Don't rain on my parade, man! :angry:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 30, 2009)

This blows, I'm at my parents in Massachusetts tonight, and there could be snow at my home!

Okay, non sticking flakes but still, its a welcome sight!


----------



## billski (Sep 30, 2009)

30.7 degrees on the summit of stratton right now.
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KVTSTRAT3


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 30, 2009)

billski said:


> 30.7 degrees on the summit of stratton right now.
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KVTSTRAT3


Nice #'s!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 30, 2009)

21.7F on top of Mount Washington!


----------



## tcharron (Oct 1, 2009)

So I missed looking at the maps last night.  Anyone actually get an inch?


----------



## Glenn (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool map Bill! Looks like southern VT actually had a chance to see some snowflakes. Cool!


----------



## Zand (Oct 1, 2009)

Didn't get any precip here at all. 30% chance of snow tonight, less than last night's 50% so I wouldn't count on it,


----------



## billski (Oct 1, 2009)

Zand said:


> Didn't get any precip here at all. 30% chance of snow tonight, less than last night's 50% so I wouldn't count on it,



Hell, there was snow on Stark   and Mansfield last night.


----------



## billski (Oct 1, 2009)

NWS Checks in with this (primarily rainfall, not snow!):


----------



## jbs1677 (Oct 1, 2009)

Love of all things irrational appeals to our deepest sense of self as skiers!!!!  Wisking along the side of a slope with the steepest pitch possible is not very rational.  Doing it on 2 composite blades to go faster is not rational to most.  Then deciding that the clear parts of this slope are not fun enough we look for places in the wooded parts do to it is definitely not rational.  That said WE LOVE DOING THIS BECAUSE WE LOVE TO SKI!!!  Screw rational, turn the screens blue and lets be happy that it is snowing someplace on this continent because that mean the time for us to be irrational again comes closer....  YEAH SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 1, 2009)

Sporadic, but, snowflakes were spotted tonight in Berlin, NH.


----------

